# New Pup hair care question



## nycmike (Feb 9, 2011)

Getting 2 new malt pups next week. I'm buying all my supplies and I was up to hair care products. What do you guys recommend for puppy shampoo and conditioner that will keep them nice and white? And how about tear stain care. I have read about Angel Eyes. Is this any good or is there a better product?

Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I personally would not give Angel Eyes for a puppy because typically, the reason for the staining is teething. After adult teeth are in and you've exhausted other options, then I would look into it. It's an antibiotic and it's one of those things where less is more. 

I would just make sure to to keep the face washed and I know others will have good recommendations for products!

If you're currently buying a pin brush with little balls on the end, i would take it back and get a brush with no balls. Not only will it break coat but it hurts. I recommend the Madan brush to start with
toplinepet.com

Shampoo - you'll get a ton of different answers here! I try not to use a whitening shampoo because it can dry out the coat and it's not really necessary for puppies. I would get a nice mild shampoo (not any of those 5 in 1 kind at Petsmart/Petco) Biogroom makes one called Fluffy Puppy and then they have a conditioner. What works for one coat doesnt' work for them all though, so you may have to play around with your products.

congrats on your new pups!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Just got my Madden brush the other week and Ollie is so much better when he is brushed!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I personally would not give Angel Eyes for a puppy because typically, the reason for the staining is teething. After adult teeth are in and you've exhausted other options, then I would look into it. It's an antibiotic and it's one of those things where less is more.
> 
> I would just make sure to to keep the face washed and I know others will have good recommendations for products!
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

The best thing for now to use for tearstaining is Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. It is just a facial cleanser that is gentle and you may use it daily or every few days. Try and keep the hair around the eyes as clean and dry as possible while your pups are teething. After age 1, any tear staining usually goes away. Please don't use Angel Eyes as it is an antibiotic and it will not do any good if their staining is from them teething. 

If you are trying to find things at the big box pet stores, Petco has Earthbath shampoo which is supposedly very good, they also have Pet Head which I have tried (it's pretty decent) and Biogroom Puppy is one you could use. My favorite shampoo is purchased online, called Nature's Specialties. I like the Plum Silky Shampoo & the Plumtastic conditioner as well as the Re-Moisturizer with Aloe conditioner. They have an awesome grooming spray called Quicker Slicker which is amazing (at least I think so!). You should only use a whitening shampoo once per month at the most as they are extremely drying to the coat. I almost never use a whitening shampoo. If you bathe your pups weekly like most of us do, you will find they stay nice and white. 

Yes! A Madan brush will serve you quite well...it is very important to use a pin brush that does not have the little balls on the tips. One of these brushes will last a lifetime.


----------



## nycmike (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys...I guess depending the color determines how soft the brush is. Which color is best? I think it would be pink or purple according to the site above, correct?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a purple one, a lot of members have pink...and I think a few have the light blue. I don't know that it makes a huge difference if you do not plan to keep them in full coat. But they truly are wonderful brushes!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

nycmike said:


> Thanks guys...I guess depending the color determines how soft the brush is. Which color is best? I think it would be pink or purple according to the site above, correct?


I have the blue for Tyler and it's perfect. Had the orange and it didn't do as good a job. Tyler has very silky hair.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Spa Lavish for tear staining is very good and smells wonderful. In between washings (Cozette does not like her face washed so I only do a complete wash every few days) I use Eyemunity or Eye Envy, which I use on little cosmetic pads and wipe down her face. Both of those work surprisingly well-- you won't think so until the hair dries and then you'll see much lighter staining. 

I use Tropiclean Awapuhi for her shampoo and she comes out beautiful. I use either my dematting spray I bought at a show (thanks to the wonderful Stacy!), or Bless the Beasts Fur Polish Pomade. It's was a lot of trial and error for me, and I think that since malts can have many different hair types and textures, there's no one perfect product for all dogs. 

You've come to the right place to get your information-- honestly I don't know how I would have coped if it hadn't been for the wonderful and amazing people here.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

One other brief note-- I found the silicone-based dematting products (which most are) work best when allowed to dry before trying to dematt. I don't remember where I read it, but for Cozette at least it is very true! Once it dries and with very a gentle approach, I work from the skin side of the matt and gently tease out the hair bit by bit. It more or less just slides out if you work bit by bit and are patient. 

Again, this is just my trial and error, and your dog's hair may be different enough that it doesn't work as well for you, but it sure works well for me and has saved Cozette from me hacking away at her with scissors!


----------

